# Decoder for Athearn RS3



## birster59 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello Gentlemen, 

I have just gotten started in the hobby and have just recently gotten a good deal on a MRC prodigy Advance 2 squared, so now I'm looking for decoders .

Whats good to get? I don't know a real lot about "real" trains and I'm looking for sound also in this decoder. I'm confused as to what do get. Can someone shed some light on this for me? Your help is much appreciated. Price isn't all that much a factor but I don't want to spend a million $$ either .

I also have a Bachman 4-8-4 that I do not believe is DCC ready but i would like to make it that way can someone help me out with that also. I am pretty capable when it comes to electronics and soldering and stuff. 

Again thanks for any help you have to offer.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Having decided not to go DCC myself, I'm not familiar enough with the different products that are available. However, I am familiar with DCC itself and can tell you some there. The key to putting a chip in any loco is the ability to isolate the motor from the track and frame of the model. You want all power going into the chip and passed on to the loco from there. If it's an older Bachmann 4-8-4, they rely on a split frame construction that makes it difficult---but not impossible---to put a chip in it. I did it to their "J" and it works just fine, just had to get creative...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

There are several options for decoders with and without sound that you can add sound on to!
My first choice is NCE decoders and a digitrax sound bug added to that! It's economical and works very well! I've installed allot of them in this fashion. Digitrax would be my second choice.
Exception would be if it's a plug and play engine then whatever it calls for.
Steam locomotives can be allot harder than diesel engine. There are allot of variables.
#1 Finding out how to take it apart with out breaking or killing it permanently.
#2 Figuring out where to put the chip or chips and speaker. Usually in the tender on a steam loco.
#3 Insulating the motor contacts from the frame.
#4 Insulating all lighting.
#5 Finding way to get power either to loco or tender.
#6 Putting it all back together without pinching or shorting any wires.
#7 Enjoy!
There are some write ups for installing DCC decoders in loco's read several and get a feel for it before trying it. I would try installing a decoder in a Diesel engine first, they are easier.
Put a safety resistor into the test track circuit before first run, if there are any oddity's or malfunctions remove it and recheck everything!


----------



## birster59 (Dec 12, 2010)

Just wanted to say thank you for the fast replies and I use your advice here in the next week or so and let you know how i make out.


----------

